# GE EasyCam HO98063 (Help with a driver/module)

## nilson

As the topic title says, I have the GE EasyCam HO98063 which is a USB webcam, on the cheaper side of what's available.

I am needing to get this working on my Gentoo system.  I have tried recompiling my kernel with Video4Linux, and also enabling the OVCam drivers as per my google search turning up http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/cameras.html

My camera is on that list, and it lists a possible driver.  I'm unsure how to get this specific driver, but I do have OVCam compiled into my 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 kernel.

Any help is appreciated greatly.

Thanks, 

Nilson

----------

## reaver

What does v4lvonf say?

----------

## nilson

v4lvonf nor v4lconf is a command on my box.

----------

## reaver

```

emerge xawtv

```

this will give you v4lconf....

----------

## nilson

v4l-conf: using X11 display :0.0

dga: version 2.0

mode: 1280x1024, depth=24, bpp=32, bpl=5120, base=0xe0000000

can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory

----------

## reaver

what does dmesg say when you modprobe your cam? (ov51x?)

And do you load v4l as a module in your XF86Config/xorg.xonf?

----------

## nilson

Actually I did not compile it as a module.  Both are compiled into the kernel.

----------

## reaver

You have to load v4l in your XF86Config/xorg.conf...it doesn't seem to work on your machine. I would try compiling the cam driver as a module

----------

## nilson

Okay, I've recompiled my kernel (now gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r5) with the Video4Linux as a module as well as ov511 as a module.

My camera is plugged in. I've run 'modprove ov511' and 'modprobe v4l2-common' as well as 'modprobe v4l1-compat'.

There is STILL no video device in /dev.

*sigh* What shall I do?

----------

